

Apple charged with infringing on touch patent - rhufnagel
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9226448/Apple_charged_with_infringing_on_touch_patent

======
kls
A small nit-pick, but I wish authors would stop using the term charged in
conjunction with civil trials. Apple has not been charged with anything, they
have been sued in civil court. The RIAA/MPAA has done enough to try to blur
the line between criminal prosecution and civil proceedings they don't need
the help of the media in their endeavor.

